
Leaked Apple emails reveal employee complaints of sexist, toxic work environment - davidgerard
https://mic.com/articles/154169/leaked-apple-emails-reveal-employees-complaints-about-sexist-toxic-work-environment
======
coldtea
> _Danielle is an engineer at Apple — and like many of the women in the
> company, she works on a male-dominated team. On a Tuesday morning in July,
> when men on her team began to joke that an office intruder was coming to
> rape everybody, Danielle decided to speak out about what she described as
> the "very toxic atmosphere" created by jokes about violent sexual assault.
> The coworker who first made the joke apologized, repeatedly assuring her
> that something like this wouldn't happen again. But his assurances did
> little to instill confidence. (...) this rape joke was the final straw: The
> next day, Danielle escalated her complaint about the offense to the very
> top: Apple CEO Tim Cook._

So it wasn't targetted at her (or some woman in particular or even women in
general, more of a quip like: "we're all fucked now" on a missed deadline or
something), it was told as a joke, and the (single) person who told it
apologized.

And she snitched them to the CEO.

More like "Leaked Apple emails reveal self-centered employee who can't take a
joke".

That is more toxic.

And, yes, there are jokes about all things, including rape, racism, violent
assault etc. Even from someone like Louis C.K, who is no Lenny Bruce. Jokes
are supposed to deal with the dark things in life. Are people only supposed to
do PG-13 jokes now in case someone gets offended?

------
gambiting
This is a duplicate, and I feel like this comment from the other article shows
how ridiculous this is

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12503157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12503157)

~~~
tajen
It's great that there is a decent pushback to define what is normal and what
isn't. I'm fearful that the pushback might come from men today, but we're
reaching the day women routinely participate in the self-derision of
overreactions.

------
retox
Muh safe spaces

